# Denton and Sasquatch Show #233



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The robots are taking over, Liberals lose a bunch of House seats and at this rate we'll be wearing masks FOREVER!

Denton and Sasquatch Show #233


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I love my robot. We live on a dirt road and have dogs. I know longer have to sweep multiple times a day!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I love my robot. We live on a dirt road and have dogs. I know longer have to sweep multiple times a day!


My wife wants one. Fortunately she can't decide which one she wants so I don't have to worry about being attacked by one.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL the robot only goes after the cat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> LOL the robot only goes after the cat.


Wife showed me a vid of a dog lying sprawled out on the hardwood floor, and the robot vacuum did a precise and complete outline of the dog, ha!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a phone call from someone who wanted to tell me I was hilarious. Glad to hear that insomnia is good for something!
Humor is more important than health and well-being, I always say.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Got a phone call from someone who wanted to tell me I was hilarious. Glad to hear that insomnia is good for something!
> Humor is more important than health and well-being, I always say.


I think what that person meant to say was that your message was a good one. It's the way you delivered it that had that person chuckling.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I think what that person meant to say was that your message was a good one. It's the way you delivered it that had that person chuckling.


That person is insane. I know this to be a fact.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> That person is insane. I know this to be a fact.


More than likely.


----------

